# New Meego phone (Nokia N9) officially announced



## lobster (Jun 21, 2011)

> http://swipe.nokia.com/
> 
> http://www.developer.nokia.com/Devices/MeeGo/
> 
> ...



Its probably not going to excite any high-end android hand-set users or Iphone user but its another choice. Linux fans will probably be interested.


----------



## editor (Jun 21, 2011)

Nobody really cares about Nokia anymore. They really blew it.

(((nokia)))


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 21, 2011)

Lovely phone, too late though.


----------



## editor (Jun 21, 2011)

Who'd want to waste time developing apps for a dead platform?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 21, 2011)

Once they slap WP7 on a phone like this I'm sure a lot more people will start caring about Nokia.

Looks like a nice bit of hardware.


----------



## sim667 (Jun 21, 2011)

I don't know if i could ever buy another nokia after thinking of their strapline in that ^ context.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 23, 2011)

editor said:


> Nobody really cares about Nokia anymore. They really blew it.
> 
> (((nokia)))



That will change next year once they start running Windows mobile...they're going to gain a huge market share mark my words.


----------



## editor (Jun 23, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> That will change next year once they start running Windows mobile...they're going to gain a huge market share mark my words.


Just about everyone knows that, but this is a MeeGo phone. And nobody gives a fuck about them.


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 23, 2011)

I love my N900 but the experimental Maemo OS angle is a bit poo. The only apps I can get are ultra geeky apart from some decent ones for tube maps, timetables etc. I mainly use it as a mini laptop.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 23, 2011)

It's all rather weird isn't it. Why even bother to release it? Could've just stuck with whatever was on the N8, this is just highlighting their operating system ineptitude.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 23, 2011)

editor said:


> Just about everyone knows that, but this is a MeeGo phone. And nobody gives a fuck about them.


 
Oh right, in your post above you didn't say that you said Nokia. Clearly people do still 'care' about Nokia and will 'care' in greater numbers over the next 18 months.


----------



## editor (Jun 23, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Oh right, in your post above you didn't say that you said Nokia. Clearly people do still 'care' about Nokia and will 'care' in greater numbers over the next 18 months.


People might care about Windows Mobile smartphones, but they'll only care about Nokia if they come up with compelling designs. 

Thing is, they won't be the only company making phones for that platform either, and I wouldn't be surprised if they end up playing a smaller role compared to the likes of HTC and Samsung.

Nokia's market share has crashed in recent months, and their reputation for smartphones is, well, shit.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 23, 2011)

editor said:


> People might care about Windows Mobile smartphones, but they'll only care about Nokia if they come up with compelling designs.
> 
> Thing is, they won't be the only company making phones for that platform either, and I wouldn't be surprised if they end up playing a smaller role compared to the likes of HTC and Samsung.
> 
> Nokia's market share has crashed in recent months, and their reputation for smartphones is, well, shit.



I'd be *VERY* surprised if Nokia play a smaller role than HTC or Samsung when it comes to WP7 phones (due to their megabucks partnership)


----------



## editor (Jun 23, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> I'd be *VERY* surprised if Nokia play a smaller role than HTC or Samsung when it comes to WP7 phones (due to their megabucks partnership)


They've all signed up to WM7, so ultimately it'll boil down to the quality of the phones and consumer preferences.

It's fair to say Nokia have got a shit reputation for smartphones, while HTC and Samsung have excellent reputations.

Samsung are also set to overtake Nokia as largest smartphone vendor (but they've yet to announce their WM7 plans), and Nokia have been paying off people all over the place.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 23, 2011)

Once the phones are ready there's going to be an almighty push by Nokia (and Microsoft I bet) to turn around that tarnished reputation. It's going to be a do or die situation I think. I hope they succeed because I'd certainly like something like an N9 which runs a well supported OS.


----------



## editor (Jun 23, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> Once the phones are ready there's going to be an almighty push by Nokia (and Microsoft I bet) to turn around that tarnished reputation. It's going to be a do or die situation I think. I hope they succeed because I'd certainly like something like an N9 which runs a well supported OS.


If I was going the WM7 route, I'd rather have a phone from a company with a good record for innovation in smartphones - like HTC/Samsng etc.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 23, 2011)

editor said:


> If I was going the WM7 route, I'd rather have a phone from a company with a good record for innovation in smartphones - like HTC/Samsng etc.



Hourses for courses, but I was a bit dissapointed when I moved from my N95 to a HTC Hero in so many ways. I do like the newer HTC ones though. But, I'd never have a Samsung, there's something about them I just don't like.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 23, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> Hourses for courses, but I was a bit dissapointed when I moved from my N95 to a HTC Hero in so many ways. I do like the newer HTC ones though. But, I'd never have a Samsung, there's something about them I just don't like.


 
Once the Nokia WM7 phones arrives they'll be dominating, WM7 is set to beat even the mighty Android in the next few years...


----------



## editor (Jun 23, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Once the Nokia WM7 phones arrives they'll be dominating, WM7 is set to beat even the mighty Android in the next few years...


Well, "set" as in a tiny handful of analysts have made that prediction.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jun 23, 2011)

In my opinion WM7 will be a good thing. The other OSs will need to keep improving, with the new competitor in the market. That is good for us as consumers. I suppose it is possible that Microsoft is looking to new users of smartphones who might be tempted by the familiarity of the MS brand to venture into the world of smartphones for the first time.


----------



## editor (Jun 23, 2011)

Hocus Eye. said:


> In my opinion WM7 will be a good thing. The other OSs will need to keep improving, with the new competitor in the market. That is good for us as consumers. I suppose it is possible that Microsoft is looking to new users of smartphones who might be tempted by the familiarity of the MS brand to venture into the world of smartphones for the first time.


I'm all for it too. It's a great OS - I'd happily use it - but it is coming late to the party.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 23, 2011)

Hocus Eye. said:


> In my opinion WM7 will be a good thing. The other OSs will need to keep improving, with the new competitor in the market. That is good for us as consumers. I suppose it is possible that Microsoft is looking to new users of smartphones who might be tempted by the familiarity of the MS brand to venture into the world of smartphones for the first time.


 
Indeed the market is better carved up four or five ways then two or three.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 23, 2011)

editor said:


> I'm all for it too. It's a great OS - I'd happily use it - but it is coming late to the party.


 
Lol no it ain't. Look at the last ten years OSes never dominate in the longer term, there's all to play for.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 23, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> Once they slap WP7 on a phone like this I'm sure a lot more people will start caring about Nokia.
> 
> Looks like a nice bit of hardware.


 
And that's exactly what they've done:http://www.technet.hu/telefon/20110624/exkluziv_video_elop_bemutatja_az_elso_windowsos_nokiat/


----------



## editor (Jun 23, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Lol no it ain't. Look at the last ten years OSes never dominate in the longer term, there's all to play for.


Errr, Microsoft has been the dominant desktop OS for getting on 20 years. Nokia has been the dominant handset maker for 15 years.


----------



## editor (Jul 3, 2011)

Looks like they may not even bother launching the thing here. 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/nokia/8611595/Nokia-N9-may-not-launch-in-UK.html


----------



## Teepee (Jul 3, 2011)

Shame. My N900 can do things other phones simply aren't capable of, due to the nature of the maemo OS. Nokia had the opportunity to something incredible with meego and blew it in favour of windows mobile.


----------



## lobster (Jul 3, 2011)

Teepee said:


> Shame. My N900 can do things other phones simply aren't capable of, due to the nature of the maemo OS. Nokia had the opportunity to something incredible with meego and blew it in favour of windows mobile.



What things can your N900 do that other phones are not capable of? I don't think there is anything to stop you buying a N9 abroad or online and using it over here.


----------



## editor (Jul 3, 2011)

Teepee said:


> Shame. My N900 can do things other phones simply aren't capable of, due to the nature of the maemo OS.


I could compile a much longer list of the things it's not capable of thanks to _extremely_ limited app support - and these days it's almost entirely about the apps.


----------



## ohmyliver (Jul 3, 2011)

lobster said:


> What things can your N900 do that other phones are not capable of? I don't think there is anything to stop you buying a N9 abroad or online and using it over here.


 
It's basically a portable tablet computer running a modified version of Debian linux with a touch screen interface, with the ability to make phonecalls.  It's a shame it was so terribly marketed by Nokia (the head of Nokia saying this is step 4 of 5, the next phone down the line will be amazing, etc) and had some glaring interface issues (when it was released, pretty much only the phone application worked in portait mode, etc), and virtually no apps...


----------



## lobster (Jul 3, 2011)

ohmyliver said:


> It's basically a portable tablet computer running a modified version of Debian linux with a touch screen interface, with the ability to make phonecalls.



That is interesting, I feel android apps feel very limited.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Aug 22, 2011)

Teepee said:


> Shame. My N900 can do things other phones simply aren't capable of, due to the nature of the maemo OS. Nokia had the opportunity to something incredible with meego and blew it in favour of windows mobile.


N900 can run 4 OS's _alledgedly_.  http://www.meegoexperts.com/2011/07/quad-boot-maemo-meego-nitdroid-kubuntu-mobile-maemo-org-talk/
I've some time on my hands so I'm going to try installing Nitdroid on mine. http://www.nitdroid.com/index.php?title=NITDroid_project


----------



## Teepee (Aug 22, 2011)

lobster said:


> What things can your N900 do that other phones are not capable of?


it can run metasploit, ettercap and the social engineering toolkit from command line. it can run aircrack with full packet injection capability. it comes with a full linux root shell enabled out of the box, (not useful for people who aren't interested in computers) it can run an ssh server, it can transmit on FM, and it has a programmable IR port so i can use it as a universal TV remote. at the moment it's loaded with a TV-b-Gone app which is handy





editor said:


> I could compile a much longer list of the things it's not capable of thanks to _extremely_ limited app support - and these days it's almost entirely about the apps.


That misses the point of the N900 - it's totally open so if there's not an app for something you want to do, it's fairly easy to achieve via command line. I wanted to use mine as a webcam that streamed over wifi, there wasn't an app so i solved the problem with one line in the shell as root.

I'll grant you that it's not what most people look for in a phone, but if you're good with computers, there's absolutely no comparison to the N900


----------



## dogmatique (Aug 22, 2011)

Bumped into a friend who works for Nokia in Helsinki the other week, and he was carrying a production copy of the N9 with him.  I have to say it is a beautiful thing to hold in the hand - quite big, quite heavy, but beautifully designed - the screen is huge and the crispness of the display was second to none.  The OS was quite nice as well - nice flicking of screens back and forth and web browsing was almost as good as on an iphone (though it did do that annoying Nokia thing of rendering all of the text in that default Nokia font).  All in all a really lovely piece of kit - the best thing they've designed since the iPhone came out.

Shame they don't seem to be supporting it, or launching it in many countries.  Frankly, their management team is a mess.


----------



## lobster (Aug 31, 2011)

in other Meego news



> Acer's Aspire 5749 MeeGo notebook gets a Sandy Bridge core, hails from Deutschland
> 
> By Joseph Volpe
> 
> ...



I doubt we are going see MeeGo netbooks in England though at least from Acer,


----------

